# Help for a newbie!!!



## RossMartin (2 Nov 2007)

Hello all,

This is my first post!!!  I'm new to the planted tank scene so please be gentle!!!!

I have a Rio 180 with a 2cm layer of Tetra Plant complete substrate with a 2cm layer of black sand on top. I want to change the sand as i don't like it and i don't think it helps my plants. I would like to put something on top that would help the plants grow and look good. I really want a carpet of HC over the foreeground of the tank!!!

Any suggestions??

Many thanks in advance.

Ross


----------



## Dan Crawford (2 Nov 2007)

Hiya and welcome, i suppose it comes down to asthetics really. You have the nutrient rich substrate so i'd leave that where it is and not worry about it. You could either cover the sand in 2-3mm gravel which has a colour that you like or you could try and syphon the sand off with a hose and then add the gravel I would be inclined to cover the black sand in black gravel, in time it may mix together and in my eyes that isn't a bad thing but then i like black gravel.
If you don't want to use black gravel then i would try and syphon off as much of the sand as possible without loosing too much of the tetra substrate  (quite a task i know) then i would cover it in what ever colour you desire.
HTH Dan


----------



## beeky (2 Nov 2007)

AFAIK, only crypts, amazon swords and apongetons need nutrient rich substrate, others such as glosso, HC etc just need nutrients in the water column.


----------



## nry (2 Nov 2007)

I thought I replied earlier but seems I didn't!

Personally I have found that HC prefers a finer substrate to root and hold down well.  Mine grew lovely in Hagen Black River Sand (Extra Fine), I am just about to re-scape my larger tank with the same sand (over the top of Tropica substrate) and again grow HC.

Doubt many, if any, plants will find sand a bad medium?


----------



## Moss Man (2 Nov 2007)

HC will grow on courser substrates, but it will take more time and will be far harder to plant.


----------

